

I want to teach Growth Hacking for free - timoconnor

Marcademy.com is thinking about creating a Fellowship program to teach for free Online Marketing and become a Growth Hacker to 20 - 40 SFO/Bay Area college Seniors during their senior year. Program would be 8 months (Sept '13 - April '14) and include monthly in-person weekend immersion events. There would be no cost to the students. We'd get paid by an employer if we got them a job when they graduated. There would be no obligation that students would have to take a job from one of our sources. So for the student it would be entirely free. Would like thoughts on this.
======
timoconnor
BTW this post is about a new program, not the one on our website. The one on
the website is about an 8-week paid program. What I am looking for feedback on
is creating a new 8 month free Fellowship for college seniors to help them
build skills to increase their chance of getting a job.

